# member needing some advice



## stringman (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi all

Newbie from the UK so be kind.

I was given a smoker for Christmas.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wooden-Sm...326946?hash=item3ace204ea2:g:NvAAAOSwNRdX8Jn1

And boy do I need some help.

I have used it a couple of times. I only smoked some cheese and olives but found the smoke to strong.

I burnt with ash as tat was the only wood I had available.

I had problems from the beginning.

Would you say this is a cold smoker or hot smoker? I cant see it being able to get hot enough for a hot smoker.

The firebox is very small and has no ventilation apart from the door opening- I would have thought that there should be some holes for drawing the air in?

In The firebox there is a small griddle but I thought if using wood then its better to sit on the base?

I struggled to get a small fire to light and stay alight for long enough, and when I did it seemed to create to much heat (the cheese didn't actually melt but got close).

I know I have a huge amount to learn but if any of you good people would mind having a look at the smoker and give me some basic advice that would be brilliant.

Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2017)

To me it looks like more of a cold smoker, but to cold smoke better I would get an AMAZEN tray or tube.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

For hot smoking I think you would need some sort of hot plate that you could put directly in the smoker.

Hopefully one of the builders will come along soon & give you better answers.

Good luck, it looks like a really nice smoker.

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 2, 2017)

It looks like fire management will be the key to this one.  The door latch has lugs on it for positioning the door open a bit to allow for oxygen to get into the fire chamber.

Like Al said, this is a perfect candidate for an AMAZEN, but very small fires with the door propped correctly should get you going.

Oh, and like you said, I agree, this will be a great cold smoker, hot smoke may be an issue.


----------



## scubohuntr (Feb 2, 2017)

A fan might be a good addition somewhere in the mix. You could pump air into the firebox with an aquarium-type pump (need heatproof fittings, and may tend to flare), put an inline duct fan between the box and the smoker (might be an issue with smoke/creosote buildup on the fan), or put an exhaust fan on the smoker itself to pull air through (probably with the addition of a damper of some sort for control). Just random thoughts. I'm not a builder, so I may be way off.

Nice looking unit though.


----------



## wade (Feb 2, 2017)

stringman said:


> I have used it a couple of times. I only smoked some cheese and olives but found the smoke to strong.
> 
> I burnt with ash as tat was the only wood I had available.
> 
> ...


Hi Stringman - Welcome to the forum. There are a few of us on here from the UK - where are you from?

That looks like a great cold smoker you have there. I have not seen that time over here sold as a kit.

It is a cold smoker. The long pipe between the smoke generator box and the smoke chamber is designed to cool the smoke and to help creosote condense before it comes in contact with the food.

Yes you will need some vents in the firebox or the fuel will go out. What does the firebox look like inside - photo? You mention a griddle - that sounds promising.

Do not try to use a fire in there to produce your smoke. It is possible to use a fire but a smoke generator will be much more effective.

There are a couple I use. Firstly the AMNPS - available in the UK here  

Or you can use a kitchen sieve that has had the bottom pushed in.













5 Seive Starting.jpg



__ wade
__ Nov 1, 2016






You can either use sawdust or food grade pellets in the generators - if you want some pellets to try drop me a PM and I will put some in the post for you.

There is also a ProQ smoker which some use - but I however found it to be a bit wimpy when it comes to producing smoke 

When smoking cheese there are a couple of simple rules for beginners

Start with a simple mature cheddar cut into ~200 g blocks
Smoke for for only about 3 hours with a light smoke and plenty of air flow through the smoker
When smoked - leave it uncovered in the fridge for a couple of hours before wrapping to allow the surface to dry
LEAVE FOR AT LEAST 3 WEEKS BEFORE EATING. the smoke takes time to mellow and penetrate the cheese. To begin with it will taste as if the cheese has been used to wipe out an ashtray. After 2-3 weeks the magic happens and the flavours mellow.


----------



## stringman (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies guys.

I was pretty convinced that it was a cold smoker, but when I got the fire going the temperature in the chamber was far too high for a cold smoke.

I am more than happy with just having it as a cold smoker as I can hot smoke with the Cobb and I suspect I can with the Genoa (that was a birthday present so its not been built yet.

I think I will go for the sawdust/ pellet route.

I do have some food burning pellets that I have got with the Uuni but not sure what wood they are, I suspect nothing good smelling.

I would be nice to try some different types.

I looked at the AMNPS and was really sold on it bar the price! £44 when you can buy it for $29. I just hate being ripped off.

(if any smokers from the USA  feel like helping me out it would be appreciated! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






)

I haven't seen the sieve idea for pellets but have seen a metal splashguard with a trail of sawdust used. so I may try that out soon.

I will measure up the firebox and take some pictures over the weekend.

I did leave the cheese to mellow for a couple of weeks but didn't let it dry first. I suspect that there was too much creosote due to the wood burning too much etc.

I think I will try again with a sieve and some pellets and then start to invest in a proper dust burner and / or some nice pellets.

this may have to be delayed a bit due to not having made any pizzas on the Uuni which is this weekends task lol

Wade, I live in Wateringbury, not too far from you I am sometimes in your neck of the woods when my son plays football.

Many thanks


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi Stringman, Welcome to our "Family" and "Addiction"

Plenty of good folk on here, ask any questions you can think of, and you will get your answers.

Please take time to look at the UK Smokers Group,

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/3161/uk-smokers

And introduce your self on the UK Roll Call
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/229926/roll-call

The UK Smokers Group Is where UK members can ask and share information that is unique to smoking and curing in the UK and does not obviously fit into any of the main forum categories.

We have had our 3rd UK Smokes weekend, where members attend and cooked over the weekend,  planing has are already in place for 21-22 July 2017.  Please use the link below to view the website.

http://www.uk-smf.co.uk

Looks like we have another Wade "Prodigy" on the books!!!

Wade will look after you guide you with all the help you need, sure you get an invite to his place to pick up some techniques!

All the information give above is exactly what I would recommend, use it for cold smoking and only, with pellets or dust.

One of our members has used Motor Bike Baffles to make a tube burner. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261197996035?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
Inexpensive way to make a tube burner.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## wade (Feb 3, 2017)

stringman said:


> I do have some food burning pellets that I have got with the Uuni but not sure what wood they are, I suspect nothing good smelling.
> 
> I would be nice to try some different types.
> 
> ...


That is very close. It would be good to meet up sometime soon 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If you bought the pellets from Uuni then they will be German Beech. Beech is a mild flavoured wood and in the Uuni is more for creating the 500 C temperatures rather than for its flavour. I smoke most of my food with Hickory or Pecan as it gives a nice rounded sweet smoke flavour.

The AMNPS is worth the money and the £44 is not so bad when you look at the cost of shipping from the USA. If you want to try one (or a tube smoker) let me know. The Exhaust repair tube pipe from Steves link would work well too - though the tubes produce more smoke than the trays. I usually use the tubes in a hot smoker.

It is too tempting to over smoke cheese. If you start to see colour on the cheese then it is already over smoked with many types of wood. You are looking for a fairly light smoke that passes over the cheese and out of the top of the smoker. You need to avoid having smoked trapped in the smoking chamber.


----------



## stringman (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks for that

I think that was my problem, I was trying to keep the smoke in the chamber rather than let it flow out ( it seemed a waste to let it all escape lol)

I think I will have to save up for the maze smoker.

But in the mean time the baffle looks good.

how is that used? On its side or on its end?


----------



## wade (Feb 3, 2017)

You light it vertically but then lay it on its side whilst it is smoking













12 inch AMNTS in FEC.jpg



__ wade
__ Jan 12, 2017


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 3, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> It looks like fire management will be the key to this one.  The door latch has lugs on it for positioning the door open a bit to allow for oxygen to get into the fire chamber.
> 
> Like Al said, this is a perfect candidate for an AMAZEN, but very small fires with the door propped correctly should get you going.
> 
> Oh, and like you said, I agree, this will be a great cold smoker, hot smoke may be an issue.



I'm with CB on this one...  the door is adjustable and that's how you control your heat...  I see they are "hot smoking" in it using small splits of wood...   About the only thing I can see that would need some looking into would be more exhaust...


----------



## stringman (Feb 4, 2017)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I'm with CB on this one... the door is adjustable and that's how you control your heat... I see they are "hot smoking" in it using small splits of wood... About the only thing I can see that would need some looking into would be more exhaust...


More exhaust ? as in the cooking chamber? the lid can be moved to create more "gap"


----------



## stringman (Feb 4, 2017)

Wade said:


> You light it vertically but then lay it on its side whilst it is smoking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. What stops the pellets falling out? I was thinking of buying an exhaust baffle and folding one end over slightly.


----------



## wade (Feb 4, 2017)

The AMNTS comes with one end blanked off. You could wrap some aluminium foil round one end as a cap


----------



## stringman (Feb 4, 2017)

I think the maze smoker would be better  so I will save up for that but in the meantime I  might buy a baffle and try that out.

I did look to see if I could remove the baffle from my motorbike 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  but I don't think the neighbours would appreciate it!!!


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 4, 2017)

Wade said:


> The AMNTS comes with one end blanked off. You could wrap some aluminium foil round one end as a cap



I think aluminum foil is what Brian our memeber who uses baffles covers the end with.


----------



## stringman (Feb 21, 2017)

At last I have an update.

I bought an exhaust baffle and folded over the ends, wrapped that end in tin foil.

I  have also bought some apple pellets for smoking so yesterday I thought I would give it a go with some cheese.

the pellets caught easily and produced a nice white smoke.

I struggled with getting the smoke into the chamber though.

I tried leaving the lid off the chamber to act as a chimney ( but that doesnt provide a  a good draw.

I tried leaving the heat box door open and closed.

None really seemed to have any effect.

After about 3 hours the cheese has a good smoke smell but I a leaving it for a few weeks to mellow.

I think I might install a chimney to help the draw and maybe put a little fan in the heat box (it really didn't get very hot in there.

planning planning

Some pics are attached













20170220_141758.jpg



__ stringman
__ Feb 21, 2017


















2017-02-13 12.43.10.jpg



__ stringman
__ Feb 21, 2017


















20170220_143211.jpg



__ stringman
__ Feb 21, 2017


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 21, 2017)

I can see shutting the door will starve the chamber of oxygen and there for not allowing the pellets to burn.

You need to fit an adjustable vent low as possible on the door, found this good looking vent.

http://www.sheridanmarine.com/product/stainless-steel-butterfly-vents













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 21, 2017


----------



## stringman (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks for the reply

The door has an adjustable catch so can be left open to feed air, but when I do that the smoke just falls out of that opening.

The only way to create draw it to offset the roof of the smoking chamber which doesn't work that well. I may try adding a chimney at some stage.

It worked fine with the fire so I guess the problem is with cold smoking. I might invest in a cheap battery fan to put in either chamber ( even the smoking chamber gets barely more that worm)

A work in progress


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 22, 2017)

A chimney with a flap on it so you can adjust the draw would be good, but I would still look at fitting a vent on the door.
You will get far better control especially when using a fire in the box.


----------



## wade (Feb 22, 2017)

stringman said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> The door has an adjustable catch so can be left open to feed air, but when I do that the smoke just falls out of that opening.
> 
> ...


The problem with opening the door is that the opening is the full height of the smoke box - and the smoke will therefore take the easiest route out. You need to create the environment where the heat produced by the smoke generator rises and flows through the pipe causing a natural air flow up and out through the top of the smoker. In order to do this you need to restrict the air intake in the firebox to the bottom quarter of the door.

Before you make any holes in the door you may want to do some trials. Make a temporary door out of card or plywood and tape it on in place of the door. You can then cut a small air vent towards the bottom and experiment with the size before making any holes in the door..













LL2.JPG



__ wade
__ Feb 22, 2017


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 22, 2017)

Wade said:


> Before you make any holes in the door you may want to do some trials. Make a temporary door out of card or plywood and tape it on in place of the door. You can then cut a small air vent towards the bottom and experiment with the size before making any holes in the door..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great idea Wade, about the cardboard door.


----------



## wade (Feb 22, 2017)

stringman said:


> At last I have an update.
> 
> I bought an exhaust baffle and folded over the ends, wrapped that end in tin foil.
> 
> ...


I tested a couple of different diameters of baffle tube a couple of weeks ago and just used tinfoil at one end.













Tubes compare 2.jpg



__ wade
__ Feb 22, 2017


















Tubes compare 3.jpg



__ wade
__ Feb 22, 2017


















Tubes compare 4.jpg



__ wade
__ Feb 22, 2017


















Tubes compare 5.jpg



__ wade
__ Feb 22, 2017


















Tubes compare 6.jpg



__ wade
__ Feb 22, 2017






Both tubes were 12" long and one was 2" diameter and the other was 1.75" diameter. Both lit well and stayed alight, however the 2" tube seemed to burn noticeably faster than the 1.75" and produced a lot more (too much) smoke. I used the 1.75" in the cold smoker to smoke some nuts and a single load of pellets lasted about 45 minutes. I will do a more scientific comparison in a few weeks.


----------

